# Pointy Subject



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Let me know what ya think

Thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice detailed shots, and nice subject matter..

TY fer sharing


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

wow wicked pics!







what typ of piranha is it?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....thanks for sharing, AK!...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

SWEET!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> wow wicked pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

2nd one's my fav.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

wow...I want that kind of teeth....


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow very nice detailed.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome as ever AK, great photos.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the kind words everyone...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Stunning photos ak











lorteti hr said:


> wow...I want that kind of teeth....


I hope you don't bite your tongue


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> wow...I want that kind of teeth....


Should check out the movie... "Teeth"


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice shots, AK, what kind of lens did you use?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good g job on those shots man. still useing the XTI?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> good g job on those shots man. still useing the XTI?


I got a new toy...Alot nicer than my current


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow AK those pics are bad ass. very nicely done. thanks for sharing.

can we have a shot of the full skull?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> good g job on those shots man. still useing the XTI?


I got a new toy...Alot nicer than my current
[/quote]
what did you get?

I miss the pfury phot fourm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

very cool pics ak, teeth are shining like pearls


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> good g job on those shots man. still useing the XTI?


I got a new toy...Alot nicer than my current
[/quote]
what did you get?

I miss the pfury phot fourm
[/quote]

Leica.......Thats had some internal upgrades......It will be nice once I get to useing it....


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

cooooool


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Smoke said:


> wow...I want that kind of teeth....


Should check out the movie... "Teeth"








[/quote]

LOL that movie was horrible haha


----------

